# Shocking what just happened in France - Nice



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

A truck driver rammed through tons of people of whom many were killed and others left injured. Absolutely disgusting this occurred.

RIP.


----------



## Engert (Jul 15, 2016)

I thought you were joking but this is is tragically true.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/15/world/europe/nice-france-truck-bastille-day.html

What the fuck is wrong with people nowadays?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

Death toll is rising, approximately so far 60 people dead and 100 injured. RIP to the ones who lost their lives, they had no idea this was going to happen.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 15, 2016)

crap, i came here for some *nice *news.......not good


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 15, 2016)

The truck driver was a terrorist and pretty much we know what that means .

May the souls of the victims and their families be in peace. Sympathy for them.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 15, 2016)

77 are alot of people wow


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

This is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 15, 2016)

I read it was another terrorist attack..
 how disgusting...


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 15, 2016)

Just saw the images and videos on liveleak...
I'm speechless. Why do people do such a thing? What do they hope to achieve with things like these... Hope the families and friends get through this..


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 15, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Just saw the images and videos on liveleak...
> I'm speechless. Why do people do such a thing? What do they hope to achieve with things like these... Hope the families and friends get through this..


Power they hope to achieve only power. They want people to fear them so that they can be rulers. Many people will say they are about religion mainly Islam but that is all wrong. Sure I won't deny Islam has it set of violence but not on the scale which terrorists bring up to. Besides most of terrorists are hypocrites and I know it, gross warning but they claim gay sex is bad but guess what? Afghanistan aka the origin of terrorists they gather young boys and make them prostitutes gross isn't it? I do not know about Dasesh what they do but, many of its followers were also drug addiction alcoholics before they joined daesh. And why did they join? To repent from their horrible sinful lives which is not the case.

Meanwhile they oppress other groups of Muslims who do not support terrorism, the level of opression is uncomparable to the one they do to non Muslims but still it is. And personally their 'rape' jihad thing is utmost wrong, Sorry but simply the worst sin in Islam is considered premarital sexual  activity Wether they make excuses of war captives or not,
a war is from all sides, major Muslim communities aka KSA or Indonesia etc do not say they are in a war with other countires and unless consensus of majority of Muslim nations agree on it we simply can not stamp a war status on them. Lastly claiming ones self a martyr after suicide just doesn't work my friend. Martyr are those who died bravely not cowardly hiding in shadows and then attacking suddenly.

I am just an individual Muslim with my brother living my life but trust me how much guilt we feel when these phucking terrorist groups just do horrible stuff likewise they did today especially on the independence day of France  (apologies if I got it wrong). Indeed I have been driven to a point to suicide because of guilt but the only thing which held me is that these group 9f phucktards do not represent me nor my 'Ummah'.

On last note I feel very sorry for those who lost their lives in France I hope that one day those will be avenged for! #StandupforNice


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 15, 2016)

These people were innocents just trying to celebrate their national holiday, they shouldn't have gone through this.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jul 15, 2016)

France imported too many muslims.  Jihad is inevitably tied to the intolerant ideology and this is how it always plays out.


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 15, 2016)

This is truly sad...


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 15, 2016)

Fugelmir said:


> France imported too many muslims.  Jihad is inevitably tied to the intolerant ideology and this is how it always plays out.


Let us hunt them down  one by one.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jul 15, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> Let us hunt them down  one by one.



No.  Let's stop importing them and start screening them.  Make sure they have skills to needed to contribute to society and not become radicalized.  To know the language and solemnly understand that we don't want to import the middle east into the modern world.


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 15, 2016)

Fugelmir said:


> No.  Let's stop importing them and start screening them.  Make sure they have skills to needed to contribute to society and not become radicalized.  To know the language and solemnly understand that we don't want to import the middle east into the modern world.


Right I kinda approve on that one. You do jot want to integrate into society why move their. Go to Muslim country and live life like a Muslim.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cyan (Jul 15, 2016)

I live near Nice, but wasn't out yesterday night.
I was the previous night, some towns celebrate national day one day before to not conflict with near towns events, like fireworks at the same time or less people at each event.

All nights in summer, in many Mediterranean towns there are a lot of musical events, live and open air concerts around the streets. lot of people gather, I hope they won't cancel all of them. Falling in fear is what such groups hope.

edit:
They decreeted three days of National mourning, and canceled Rihanna concert and Nice Jazz festival.
I understand it's a mourning time, but canceling festivities will not prevent more attacks. people who reserved planes and hotel for the concert won't get their money back.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 15, 2016)

Pat the NES Punk and Ian Ferguson made a vodcast sometime ago last year but it feels very suitable to bring it up here:



That should go without saying but some people like to see death unnecessarily and then wonder why they don't have emotions/feelings anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

This is really sad...

I'm taking bets on who did it! ISIS or another Islamic group?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> This is really sad...
> 
> I'm taking bets on who did it! ISIS or another Islamic group?


a twat


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> Let us hunt them down  one by one.


If every single Muslim (like me) were to be a terrorist, which is 1.57 billion people; the world would be chaotic. How disgusting it is that you are blaming every single one for what one person did. When the recent horrible shooting happened in Dallas, many were like "not all police officers do brutal acts" - THE same thing applies to Muslims. If you blame a religion, you're wrong. The holy book has been wrongfully interpreted* and over a billion of Muslims don't follow that. Hell, billions of people know we're not like that--because they're educated.
*EDIT - by the western media like Fox, CNN, or other islamophobic people who believe that just because some attack originates from a Muslim country, the religion. If you read a hard copy of the Quran, you'll know what you read online is 110% fake.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> A truck driver rammed through tons of people of whom many were killed and others left injured. Absolutely disgusting this occurred.
> 
> RIP.



I know. 

The world looks like it's getting worse. There is NO PEACE. NO TRUTH. EVER!


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 15, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I live near Nice, but wasn't out yesterday night.
> I was the previous night, some towns celebrate national day one day before to not conflict with near towns events, like fireworks at the same time or less people at each event.
> 
> All nights in summer, in many Mediterranean towns there are a lot of musical events, live and open air concerts around the streets. lot of people gather, I hope they won't cancel all of them. Falling in fear is what such groups hope.


Yes they do! They want political rule over countries they are nothing but a propaganda to rule over world!
When they bombed Baghdad they also wanted people to stay in their shelters. When the guy attacked Orlando he wanted


ComeTurismO said:


> If every single Muslim (like me) were to be a terrorist, which is 1.57 billion people; the world would be chaotic. How disgusting it is that you are blaming every single one for what one person did. When the recent horrible shooting happened in Dallas, many were like "not all police officers do brutal acts" - THE same thing applies to Muslims. If you blame a religion, you're wrong. The holy book has been wrongfully interpreted* and over a billion of Muslims don't follow that. Hell, billions of people know we're not like that--because they're educated.
> *EDIT - by the western media like Fox, CNN, or other islamophobic people who believe that just because some attack originates from a Muslim country, the religion. If you read a hard copy of the Quran, you'll know what you read online is 110% fake.


I am a Muslim as well, you should have known that by the above post. I am also not in support of killing all Muslims as well in fact even if a fly were to die by my hands I would cringe.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

Lol. "islamophobic". Phobia is a irrational fear. Like people don't have the right to be scared of Islam. 

And it's a stupid word altogether


----------



## BothyBhoy (Jul 15, 2016)

84 Lost souls. R.I.P. Nice xx


----------



## Viri (Jul 16, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better a women cop killed the terrorist, so according to that messed up religion, he goes to hell or w/e. No 72 virgins for him.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 17, 2016)

Viri said:


> If it makes you feel any better a women cop killed the terrorist, so according to that messed up religion, he goes to hell or w/e. No 72 virgins for him.


So he wasn't just killed by a cop but by a policewoman. That bastard should have his meat eaten by pigs.

This horrible tragedy even made driving trucks in GTA through people unpleasant now, even though they're just pixels.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jul 31, 2016)

Ban trucks and booze now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> If it makes you feel any better a women cop killed the terrorist, so according to that messed up religion, he goes to hell or w/e. No 72 virgins for him.


Irony rekt him so hard.


----------



## Alkéryn (Dec 19, 2016)

actually french people care more about the state trying to use "terrorism" as an excuse to instore a dictatorship than terrorism itself


----------

